# Filter Recommendations, Please.



## Dave Spencer (19 Feb 2010)

After a series of disasters setting up a 120l Juwel Lido, I am on the verge of knocking this hobby on the head. Anyway, three leaking filters and one broken CO2 regulator, I am hanging on in hope that someone could recommend a filter for me.

It has to have 16mm ID fittings, and not be a Tetratec EX1200  . I am looking for something around 1200l/min, or above.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Garuf (19 Feb 2010)

Jbl e1500. I love my tetra filter if I'm honest. Had an issue with a ex700 but that was soon sorted. 
The supafish filters from plantedbox are exceptional, pm saintly or james for details.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Feb 2010)

I believe George was using a SuperFish 4 series (or something) some time back and really liked it.  Can't remember what journal it was on though...


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Feb 2010)

Cheers, Garuf. I loved my two Tetratec EX1200s up until this week. They just seem to be inventing new ways to leak at the moment. The JBL is my favourite from my searching, so far.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (19 Feb 2010)

Zooplus, Â£80. 
Email tetra, I got sent a lovely new ex700 FOC!


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Feb 2010)

Do you have their email address Garuf? I have a few quids worth of their filters that are currently just scrap.

Dave.


----------



## Nick16 (19 Feb 2010)

are they leaking from the motorhead area? ort from a crack in the actual cannister?


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Feb 2010)

I thought it was the seal on the motor, but having swapped motors, it was on the canister. Neither motor with either canister seals. I only got about one years use from either, when I had them running on my 240l. Unfortunately, I bought them over two years ago, so I doubt whether I will be able to get things soretd out.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (19 Feb 2010)

3 year warrenty, I'm sure.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Feb 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Cheers, Garuf. I loved my two Tetratec EX1200s up until this week. They just seem to be inventing new ways to leak at the moment.



Ditto. 2 years of trouble free use from an ex1200. Now I am scared to open it up because the chances are it will leak afterwards. They do have a 3 yr warantee like Gareth says, so I will be contacting customer support in the near future, just need to find my receipt first...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2010)

I have a JBL e1500 that I purchased of Superman, what a great filter


----------



## mlgt (20 Feb 2010)

JBL....


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2010)

Dave,

These are awesome and cheap.

http://www.cdaquatics.co.uk/aquaone-aqu ... mpaign=All


----------



## sanj (20 Feb 2010)

I have 2 Tetra tec ex1200 one has been fine the other has played up recently with leaking it flooded my carpet and damaged my cabinet, however the Tetratec customer service are pretty good. Having said that I have two Fluval Fx5s and an Eheim 2080 and they have not given me problems yet. All these filters are about 2 years old.

Eheim 2080 uses 16mm tubing but is much moola!


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I`ll get in touch with Tetratec Garuf. Thanks for the info.

I think George`s option wins the day for me. 

Dave.


----------



## Ross (20 Feb 2010)

I would highly recommend a JBL external filter.I have had mine for 7 months not and I have not had any problems what so ever.


----------



## jonnyjr (21 Feb 2010)

I have two Aquaone cf1200's and if they are anything to go buy then he build quality is exceptional hasn't leaked in the 3 years that I have had it. Mine is quieter than any of the Eheims I've had in the past but only have them to compare with. When one of the taps got a bit stiff, i rang them up and they send me 2 replacements so the customer care seems to be good. The new ones seem to have the added advantage of a primer. Plus a 4 year warranty. Just my two pence


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2010)

I'd part with Â£10 more and have an extra 300lph myself. Your call though


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2010)

The 1500e from zooplus. There are codes for 10% of if you sign up for the mailing list.


----------



## Ross (22 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Do u mean the jbl one?


Yes its the JBL 1500e.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Feb 2010)

dave, have you tried going back to tetratec yet as they were really good with me when I had a leak on the filter i bought from george.


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Feb 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> dave, have you tried going back to tetratec yet as they were really good with me when I had a leak on the filter i bought from george.



I`ll be getting in touch tomorrow, Stu.

I have just done a 72 hour week, and every night I was coming home to a different leak. The hobby was giving me more stress than work, and I nearly jacked it all in. You was very close to getting an ADA quality 60cm opti white.

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Feb 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> .......
> You was very close to getting an ADA quality 60cm opti white.


ouch!  I'd best start sneaking in at night again to cut those filter seals a bit more then


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Feb 2010)

Well I fired up the new AquaOne 1500 and I am very happy. Turn over matches the Tetratec EX1200, but it is noticeably quiteter, which is a major plus. Nice one George!

All I need to do now is let the mosses, Crypts, E. parvula and needle leaf Jave fern  take a hold (all propogated) and I will have two scapes on the go for the first time in a long time. Having said that, the 60cm was just a hastily set up house moving tank. All the wood has shifted a fair bit, but I reckon there is a scape in there somewhere. The L. brasiliensis looks good, even if it is a bit of a crud catcher.

I plan on using Glosso for the first time, but that will probably need planting much later. I have a few scraggy left overs TGM gave me, which is being left to recover in its pots.

After feeling like jacking it in, it is nice to be scaping again. Thanks for the help, people.

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Feb 2010)

nice one dave, got any pics of the unit and your new scape?


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Feb 2010)

No pics of the scape yet, Stu, as it looks a bit scabby at the moment. Plant mass is virtually non existent, and lost amongst the Manzanita wood. I can`t remember the last time I photographed one of my tanks...probably because I am crap at it.  

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2010)

Good news, Dave.

Glad you like the new filter and even more glad you've not jacked in the hobby!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

I know where you're coming from Dave! I'm 'scaping again after a long bout of neglect/house moving.  Planning on ripping appart something I started last week and doing it better (opti-white nano).  Just need to dig stones out of the garage


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Feb 2010)

I just can`t believe how little time I have had for aquascaping over the last year and a bit. My only efforts have been:

The 60cm scape that died overnight due to some unknown substance poisoning the water.

A makeshift, house moving tank (in the 60cm) which I didn`t really have enough Amazonia for, and the hardscape rearranged itself during the move.

Finding my 240l doesn`t go in the new house, so it is retired in the garage.

Getting through one AquaEl 250, two Tetratec EX1200 filters, and one CO2 regulator in a week trying to set up a scabbt Juwel Lido (Can`t believe I used to like Juwel  ).

I had some big plans for the 240l, which may have even seen me entering the IAPLC, but _c`est la vie_. I had the idea of using a stone tumbler to make various grades of gravel and sand, all from the same rock.

Still, I have got emersed fairly well sussed (barring stems), and I am pretty mad for some aquascaping after not getting any  . The Juwel is going, to be replaced by an opti white from AE after the current, new scape. Every cloud etc......

Thanks for listening to the rant.

Dave.


----------

